# Console system upgrade.



## bignasty (Mar 19, 2010)

I have an old console system from the 70's that i wanted to upgrade. I wanted to put in an old set of speakers i had laying around in it. The speakers i had in mind was set of old LS 122(3 way system with 12's). I cant fit both enclosures inside the console so i need to make small enclosures for the mids and highs. 

My first question is can i run both sub woofer outputs for each enclosure into a single dual voice coil sub? If so do i need to invert one channel so it will work?


My second question is will a single sub(sealed) fire downward be ok?


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

bignasty said:


> I have an old console system from the 70's that i wanted to upgrade. I wanted to put in an old set of speakers i had laying around in it. The speakers i had in mind was set of old LS 122(3 way system with 12's). I cant fit both enclosures inside the console so i need to make small enclosures for the mids and highs.
> 
> My first question is can i run both sub woofer outputs for each enclosure into a single dual voice coil sub? If so do i need to invert one channel so it will work?
> 
> ...


 You'll need to use a DVC sub that has each voice coil of the same impedance (or higher) as the drivers in the LS122's (probably 8ohm, good luck finding a dual 8ohm DVC sub) That's not the end of it, the LS122 12'' drivers are probably performing a lot of midbass/lower midrange duty, which a 12'' sub, especially_downfiring_, isn't going to do. You'd be better off using the 12''s out of the LS122's, in isobaric if need be, even then the resuls may be less then optimal.


----------



## bignasty (Mar 19, 2010)

Volenti said:


> You'll need to use a DVC sub that has each voice coil of the same impedance (or higher) as the drivers in the LS122's (probably 8ohm, good luck finding a dual 8ohm DVC sub) That's not the end of it, the LS122 12'' drivers are probably performing a lot of midbass/lower midrange duty, which a 12'' sub, especially_downfiring_, isn't going to do. You'd be better off using the 12''s out of the LS122's, in isobaric if need be, even then the resuls may be less then optimal.



Can i reduce the size of the enclosure for the 12's to about 1.0CF each?

What subwoofer enclosure software would be best for this?


Can i fire the subs to the rear and then fire the mids/highs toward the front?


Should i use 8inch or 10inch woofers instead?


I'm on a tight deadline. I need to have this working before Saturday(May 29) and have the parts ordered this Monday. I really need some help please.


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Dont know if you can do this with a tight timeline, but post some pics. I have an old Magnavox console from the 60's that I inherited from my Grandmother. The wood work and condition is really nice, but its 50 years old and in need of a refurb too.


----------



## bignasty (Mar 19, 2010)

otis857 said:


> Dont know if you can do this with a tight timeline, but post some pics. I have an old Magnavox console from the 60's that I inherited from my Grandmother. The wood work and condition is really nice, but its 50 years old and in need of a refurb too.


Mine is also a Magnavox. It has a record player on the right and 8 track on the left. I'm upgrading every inside but keeping look of factory.

Can i reduce the size of the enclosure for the 12's to about 1.0CF each?

What subwoofer enclosure software would be best for this?


Can i fire the subs to the rear and then fire the mids/highs toward the front?


Should i use 8inch or 10inch woofers instead?


I'm on a tight deadline. I need to have this working before Saturday(May 29) and have the parts ordered this Monday. I really need some help please.


----------



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just my opinion, and I dont know how much room you have to work with, but Im thinking about going with 4 ohm dvc 10" subs that will run in a small sealed box (for ease of install) firing to the sides. My old console has fabric side panels that I intend to use for sub boxes. 
That will give me the option of fabricating small boxes for the tweets and mids firing forward. I dont know how much of the original electronics I will be able to keep, if any. Are you planning on using the original tuner/amp or trying to integrate different electronics? Mine still works, but the turntable belt is slipping bad. New turntable for sure. 

Good luck. Take some pics and post later when you have time. You're gettiing me interested in tearing into mine.


----------



## bignasty (Mar 19, 2010)

Im basically gutting it. I have a new turntable but everything else in hidden. I just need it to play records, radio and streaming music. i have everything except the speakers worked out. You can control everything from a RF remote. It will be cool when i finish it Friday. I will take pictures of the install.


----------

